# Laser cutter/engraver



## penmaker56 (Oct 2, 2015)

For those of us who do not want to spend $10-15,000 on a quality laser cutter/engraver or who do not want to spend $$$ on a Chinese one. There is this:Glowforge – the 3D Laser Printer | The Affordable Desktop Laser Cutter Engraver and it sounds like it is almost idiot proof.

If you decide to get one, use this link to save $100.00 off the sale price: Glowforge – the 3D Laser Printer | The Affordable Desktop Laser Cutter Engraver
Note that this product is not going to start shipping until the winter, and that the sale price of 50% off is a pre-production price.

I have no connection with this company, I just was impressed enough to get on the bandwagon.


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 2, 2015)

I saw that the other day. Made a note of it to looks into it in the future when I had the money to spare. Between this and the Rockler all-in-one CNC, it'll be a tough choice.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow, nice machine. I wonder how long it will take to get one.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Oct 2, 2015)

penmaker56 said:


> For those of us who do not want to spend $10-15,000 on a quality laser cutter/engraver or who do not want to spend $$$ on a Chinese one. There is this:Glowforge – the 3D Laser Printer | The Affordable Desktop Laser Cutter Engraver and it sounds like it is almost idiot proof.
> 
> If you decide to get one, use this link to save $100.00 off the sale price: Glowforge – the 3D Laser Printer | The Affordable Desktop Laser Cutter Engraver
> Note that this product is not going to start shipping until the winter, and that the sale price of 50% off is a pre-production price.
> ...




Richard thanks for sharing this info! I've been wanting to get one but just leary about getting myself into a situation I don't know how to get out of. I wonder what kind of technical suport they will have with this unit.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Oct 2, 2015)

Another thing to consider, if you are wanting to use it for pens, is the availability of a rotary attachment.  Without that you will be very limited on what you can do on pens.  Looks great for flat work.  I thought the removable bottom for use on big panels was a really clever idea.  

Ed


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 2, 2015)

One of the more well rounded packages I've seen. Most are all copies of the same system, this looks to be a step forward in home use. This may end up on my very short list.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 2, 2015)

Here's a much more detailed video from Tested.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=4&v=0R3mMUsHFvU


----------



## eberlymerle96 (Oct 2, 2015)

Boy I wish this would have been an option back when I bought my laser engraver! If it is all they say it is it is quite a bit better than what I have for less money too! :-(


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 2, 2015)

Richard, thank you for the link.


----------



## penmaker56 (Oct 2, 2015)

It looks like the 50% off is an introductory price which will stop once they start shipping production units. For the computer challenged people, like myself, it's ideal, plus having it own air filtration system, it can be placed anywhere (it still has a vent port for those who want to vent it). 

As for using it on a pen, it has an automatic focusing of .5", so if you're doing a line or 2, it is supposed to work, this is what they claim.


----------



## ttpenman (Oct 2, 2015)

*SMC*

There is a long discussion about this on SMC.  Worth reading if you have any interest.  There seems to be some issues that need to be addressed but for a hobbyist it may be OK.  The base machine is not too powerful and the next one up is closer to 4 grand.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Oct 2, 2015)

Can you provide a link to the discussion?


----------



## low_48 (Oct 2, 2015)

All the excitement I see about this rig and company, are from folks that have never owned a laser. I read just the opposite reaction from all current laser owners. Glowforge had trouble at the New York Maker Fair. 3 machines, one running, and no engraving. (I hope I remember that correctly, I read it on a blog) They have a lot of flashy ads, great marketing, on what I feel is identical to a $400 Chinese laser in a plastic box. When you get that much interest in machines because of the price, beware! You can't get the same clean software, long life machine, for that much less money. It's like reinventing physics! Some folks got excited because they could buy a tiny laser diode with a couple tiny stepper motors for $200. Ever read any laser engraving forum about laser engraving? Always a running post on why the cheap machine doesn't run. Cheap laser engravers are not for everyone! If you tinker with computers and computer controlled machines, it is the machine for you. Rarely are they plug and play! I also can't imagine a filter that removes all the toxic gases for $500. I guess you can just sit it on the kitchen counter and run a hose out the window. Except in the winter. I wouldn't want to run my laser through the Cloud. If this company fails, no Cloud connection and you have a boat anchor. Please don't make your decision because it's cheap! Another you get what you pay for kind of deal! Just my opinion, but please do some reading before jumping on the wagon!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Oct 2, 2015)

Some good points there Rich.

I thought at first it was a laser diode since I did not see any water cooling instructions for the laser but the tech specs said it was CO2.  How can they have everything in one box and cool the CO2 laser tube?

As far as toxic gasses go...  You really should not cut or engrave anything on a laser that will cause toxic gas.   If you look at the epilogue site they have a list of things you should not cut.  PVC for example.  I have a large blower hooked to mine where it is vented outside.  The gasses from what I cut are not toxic but they certainly do smell horrible.  

I hope someone who buys one of their lasers posts a video on its use at some point.  I would like to see more.  I find it quite interesting.


----------



## penmaker56 (Oct 3, 2015)

As far as being a paperweight if they go under, there is this thread in their forum:We

As to the toxic fumes, there is a vent port in the back, for those who do not use the air filter option. Cooling of the tube, he explained in one of the video's.

Then there are some people, myself included, that do not have the space, nor the 10-15,000 for an Epilog, but still want an affordable option.


----------



## low_48 (Oct 3, 2015)

penmaker56 said:


> As far as being a paperweight if they go under, there is this thread in their forum:We
> 
> As to the toxic fumes, there is a vent port in the back, for those who do not use the air filter option. Cooling of the tube, he explained in one of the video's.
> 
> Then there are some people, myself included, that do not have the space, nor the 10-15,000 for an Epilog, but still want an affordable option.



Affordability you will get, no question. It just reads too close to snake oil for me. If cost is your number 1 concern, why not save more money and import directly from China? Heck, you can buy one for less than $500, free shipping, on Amazon. You don't even have to wait.

My ULS is air cooled, no water.


----------



## penmaker56 (Oct 3, 2015)

I like the Made in America over any Chinese product. The tube is also air cooled.


----------



## low_48 (Oct 3, 2015)

Curious what percent of American made content you will be buying.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 3, 2015)

I agree with Richard on all of his points as to why this machine peaks my interest over the China ones.

The workflow seems to have been greatly simplified and being able to use any software is a huge plus over LaserDRAW that comes with the $500 Chinese unit along with a host of threads talking about all the upgrades you have to do to make it usable. Bad mirrors, focus issues, no alignment pointer out of the box, etc... I'm not saying that they can't be used, many people are doing so, just that they need quite a bit of massaging out of the box. And you're still locked in to their terrible software.

I'm not going to just pull the trigger blindly on these and I want to see them put to use first, however if they work as advertised I think it's a great budget alternative to the Epilog and FullSpectrum units.


----------



## larryc (Oct 3, 2015)

Ok I just bought one. Now here's the deal - anyone who uses the lower link gets $100 dollars off and I get $100 off.
Glowforge – the 3D Laser Printer | The Affordable Desktop Laser Cutter Engraver

http://glowforge.com/referred/?kid=rTevKu


----------



## penmaker56 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you Larry, but I would prefer using this link: Glowforge – the 3D Laser Printer | The Affordable Desktop Laser Cutter Engraver
since I started the thread.


----------



## Docholiday (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm so intrigued by this.  I realize you can buy a cheap Chinese laser for $500. But if I can't get it to work, at least without hours of trial and error each time, it would be useless to me.   I sure hope this works like advertised and is this user friendly.


----------



## low_48 (Oct 4, 2015)

Docholiday said:


> I'm so intrigued by this.  I realize you can buy a cheap Chinese laser for $500. But if I can't get it to work, at least without hours of trial and error each time, it would be useless to me.   I sure hope this works like advertised and is this user friendly.



A lot of people hope it's going to work, I bet even Glowforge at this stage. How the heck is a startup going to produce that many machines? It's like going from 0 to 200 mph in a couple months! I'm guessing they have a lot of Chinese components to hit that price point. Aren't they talking $2,000 vs $10,000? You have to cut a lot of corners to reach that goal! No one answered my question about percentage of USA components.


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Oct 4, 2015)

It requires the use of software over the cloud.  That rules it out for me.


----------



## Hubert H (Oct 4, 2015)

I remember when I paid $3000.00 for a typewriter that had very little memory (120 characters) and could justify.  By changing the type wheel you could also have another type face.  Today you can buy a computer that can …  Just saying it is possible that someone has come up with an idea that lowers price and increases capabilities.  Most likely I shouldn't have posted because I know NOTHING about lasers - but maybe just maybe…  Time will tell.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 4, 2015)

My first PC I paid $3500 for a machine that no one really knew what it would be used for or how to use it but they did see a lot of potential. 

Certainly with any new product like a desk top laser there is some risk that it won't work involved.  That is the same risk that people take all the time.    

It's the price you pay for being the 1st on the block to have something. The economics might not make sense but the argument that they'll be wasting their money if it doesn't work won't fly for people willing to take the risk.

The key point is don't spend the money until it's proven unless you can afford the loss.  It's like buying stocks and bonds...don't invest in them unless you can afford to lose the money.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 4, 2015)

As i'm somewhat computer illiterate and know nothing about the cloud could you expound on the reason you wouldn't buy because the software is in the cloud what ever the heck the cloud is. 



BKind2Anmls said:


> It requires the use of software over the cloud.  That rules it out for me.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 4, 2015)

Cloud based software is hosted out on the Internet in an environment that typically contains multiple servers and can instantly be scaled up or down based on the current need/load. 

In simple terms, the application is hosted out on the Internet.  Think of going to a website to use Excel instead of loading the software on your computer.

What this means and the fear is that if this company doesn't make it, their software will no longer be available and you'll have no way to run the laser since it's designed to use this cloud based software. The company has stated their software will be GPL which means it can be obtained and expanded on by anyone, but it remains to be seen if anyone will do so.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 4, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> As i'm somewhat computer illiterate and know nothing about the cloud could you expound on the reason you wouldn't buy because the software is in the cloud what ever the heck the cloud is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically, the software isn't installed on your computer.  It runs from a web site - so you must have internet connectivity for this to work.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 4, 2015)

Overall, this thing is REALLY interesting in that it looks to be a very "consumer" friendly laser.   Its priced well (overall) and is setup to help the less technical people use it.    I'd be really interested in it myself, but there is two things that would make me pause significantly.

1) Web software is a terrible way to run something like this.   If it isn't well set up, a web glitch or network cutout could cause failure and loss of materials.

2) The pre-purchase would scare me a bit.  They were planning for $100,000 (or somewhere around 50 units with shipping starting in december.   Now they have orders for 3000 units... No promise for when you're going to get this.  (But they are happy to take your money immediately.)


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 4, 2015)

alphageek said:


> Overall, this thing is REALLY interesting in that it looks to be a very "consumer" friendly laser.   Its priced well (overall) and is setup to help the less technical people use it.    I'd be really interested in it myself, but there is two things that would make me pause significantly.
> 
> 1) Web software is a terrible way to run something like this.   If it isn't well set up, a web glitch or network cutout could cause failure and loss of materials.
> 
> 2) The pre-purchase would scare me a bit.  They were planning for $100,000 (or somewhere around 50 units with shipping starting in december.   Now they have orders for 3000 units... No promise for when you're going to get this.  (But they are happy to take your money immediately.)


Kind of like a pre-production buy on a grand scale. Guaranteed that that big a change in production quantity will probably involve long delays -  IBM experienced the same thing with the introduction of System 360 back in 1964 and IBM was an established well funded company with tremendous manufacturing capability.  I think we were behind schedule on some things for about 2 years. EDIT IN: By well funded I mean swimming in cash....


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Oct 4, 2015)

GE has gotten into some of these "preproduction" type of deals. They recently put one out for an ice maker that produces "nugget" ice. 
Anyhow, I guess the new thing is to use crowd funding in place of an IPO.


----------

